

April Fools Day jQuery plugin - joshontheweb
http://fooljs.com/

======
nostromo
Note: hiddenVideos has a number of mildly nsfw videos. Turn off your speakers
before clicking!

The first one I got just kept repeating "surprise mother f __*er".

The full list of YouTube ids for the curious:

    
    
      videos = ['Prhzzqc0aFQ', 'UwB9m4FslO4', 'LH5ay10RTGY', 'DkQ83yLqpJE', 'T6j4f8cHBIM', 'kffacxfA7G4', 'RFzyYYZsxGc', 'v20jRHL492Y', 'Z8bpeeuHDOA', 'KHy7DGLTt8g', '_6-KspZegsE', 'l12Csc_lW0Q']

~~~
gorm
Thanks. I really enjoyed that 10h sax video!

------
nas
I don't enjoy April Fools. At one point people would come up with well-thought
out and entertaining tricks. Now it's 99% annoying stuff that's not funny and
not creative.

Sorry to be a kill-joy but this plugin looks like it would be used by the 99%.
An example of a good "fool" would be unixkcd.

~~~
tobias3
Inspired by you I wanted to reexpierence it. Brought me to
<http://wiki.xkcd.com> which is upside down. Annoying! Nothing else.

------
marquis
Well, that was highly inappropriate and I should have known better that to
follow through on this link. I'm in a family-friendly cafe with my speakers
wide open. Never have I received such glares from parents with young children.
April fools on me, indeed. Well done.

~~~
alastairpat
What on earth was so inappropriate?

~~~
marquis
I was trying to impress humour with my point. There was profanity by clicking
one of the options, and along with a pop-up dialogue blocking the window-close
button it was highly audible in front of some parents with children.

~~~
alastairpat
Ahh, I didn't encounter any profanity… that sounds like quite an unfortunate
situation.

------
mhurron
I don't see ponies. April 1 on the internet just isn't complete without them
now.

Some funny stuff there though.

~~~
visualidiot
a donkey featured as the main animal. Well, I went to pet it and it head
butted me, breaking my nose. However, it gave me the uncanny ability to
accidentally hit submit too early.

------
benatkin
I tried running $.fool('rick') on fooljs.com and got an error:

> TypeError: Object #<Object> has no method 'append'

The other ones I tried worked, though! I really like this project.

------
chetan51
Demo please!

~~~
visualidiot
Click any of the options under Pranks.

------
neotorama
Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

~~~
archangel_one
Cthulhu?

------
septerr
Awesome!

